# Worth updating a 1997 Trek Y-11 OCLV Carbon??



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just came into possesion of my dad's Trek Y-11 with a Carbon frame. Even though dad didn't ride it much, and all the switch gear and brakes are in great working condition, I was wondering if it would be worth upgrading the shock and front fork.. I have a 2010 Fuel EX7so I am not lacking for a ride but the older Trek is a nice bike too  
I might consider selling, but what would it be worth???


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Just warning you, you stepped in just about every smelly pile you could have, on your way in. 

Asking valuation around here is a social faux pas, (there's a sticky about it, check it out) so expect some offers to give you a power bar wrapper or two. 

As for the bike? They don't seem to get much love around here either. Kind of the ugly step child of the VRC world.

Personally, I think there's value in the carbon ones, as they make better resonating chambers for electric guitars, than the aluminum ones do  

Play on.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

It's not worth upgrading, and it's not worth much. It may look cool, and it may ride fine on the streets, but it has a poor suspension design. I regularly see the carbon ones go for $200-250 on craigslist.

They do make cool guitar mods as MCS stated.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ok guys, I get the picture  I kinda figgered that, but one never knows..just had to ask..


----------

